# Two Beagles needs forstering



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm a member on Puppy Mill Rehabilitation. This woman who is devoted for rescuing & fostering puppy mill survivors, their are couple of beagles that needs to be fostered, they were previously used for tasted testers

If you live in the Gray Summit MO & Junction City Kansas area please let me know so I can notify to Mary


----------

